# T-shirt weight and plastisol



## bcunni77 (May 9, 2012)

What are some of the best t-shirt weights to print plastisol ink designs on (6.1 oz, 5.5. oz, etc...)?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Weight really doesn't matter so far as the adhesion and durability of the transfer is concerned, but you have to be careful with 100% polyester as they tend to scorch easily. God Bless.


----------



## bcunni77 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks....going with 100% cotton


----------

